# Why did the Dr. tell me to take Phazyme?



## TexasSuz (Jul 30, 2002)

So I finally go into the doctor for tests to see why I have diarrhea everyday. She wants to give me medication but can't because I am still breastfeeding my son. So her nurse calls today and tells me to use Phazyme and that should help with the diarrhea. Not knowing what it was, I said okay. Now I find out that it is for gas and bloating?I am really confused! Why do I need this? I get pain but it goes away as soon as I eliminate the diarrhea. I do not have a gas problem. What can Phazyme do to help my diarrhea? I want the diarrhea to go away...forever!!!!Any advise here? I am frustrated... I feel like my doctor just wants to give me medication for my symptoms instead of finding the root cause of all of this.Thanks.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I would wonder if there was miscommuncation somewhere since you are right that this drug has nothing to do with diarrhea.Ironically, all this drug can do is move gas at the surface of the water-air layer back to the air layer inside the stomach.That is supposed to make it easier to belch air in the stomach just after one has eaten.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I have to admit, he's right about this. Phazyime is not for diarrhea - only for gas.


----------



## lisa01 (Sep 24, 2001)

Hi TeaxsSuz (I'm in Texas, too!) Not sure why your doc did that, but my doctor told me that I can continue using Imodium daily through prenancy. Mind you, luckily, my every day, two a day has become once every other day. That seems to keep things calm. I too have pain in my intestines that is alleviated by having D. I've just gotten used to it. And honestly, I thank goodness that's the extent of my IBS. I know there are many others out there who are debiliated by this.







Hope that helps, you might want to as your doc about Imodium?PEACE







lisa


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

TexasSuz,(From another Texan)---Did you have IBS before you gave birth, or did it start right after? Just wondering, because that's what happened to me 12 years ago.Jennifer


----------



## TexasSuz (Jul 30, 2002)

Jennifer,I have had IBS for about 10 years but it got worse with pregnancy. I had a rough first trimester - lost 20 pounds, could not eat solids. I also had very bad heartburn during and after my pregnancy. My gallbladder was removed 9 months after delivery and the diarrhea has come everyday since then! Unfortunately, I am having a hard time convincing my doctor to send me to a GI specialist! She just wants to treat the symptoms and not find out what is causing the problem! How I hate managed care! Got to go - baby is crying....


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

Susan,Have you tried Questran? My husband had his GB out & had quite a bit of D until I insisted his doctor prescribe it. It has made D pretty rare. Colestid is the pill form, but some doctors think Questran works better. This helps to deal with the bile that the GB is no longer there to take care of. I really hope this helps!Jennifer


----------



## colestid (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi,My IBS got worse after my first baby too. It was fine during hte pregnancy but just after it was the worst ever. (7-12 atacks daily) I lost ALL my baby weight in less then 3 months. I was dehydrated, sick, and dizzy. I had to take a week off work beecause I could not stand up. That is when I decided to go to a specialist.He tested my on all the typicals, and then diagnosed me as IBS-D. He prescribed Colestid, and has been a dream come true! I no longer have attacks or D. I function as normal people do.I want everyone to know about this drug, and if it helps someone else as it has benn I will be a happy camper!


----------



## colestid (Sep 3, 2002)

I noticed the post before mine asked about Questran, i think this is the same as Colestid. It really can help, and is reliable.Also, i had a second baby, and it is safe to take during pregnancy and while nursing the baby. It is not absorbed int heblood stream. You just have to add some vitamin intake. It depleats your K, A and D some.Worth it!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This is the only logic I can come up with.Phazyme (simethicone) is fortunately very safe. Unlikely to cause any problem with the whole breastfeeding thing. It is one of the few drugs you can give to infants, and it is also very unlikely to even get into the breast milk. They may be concerned about other drugs you could take.People with IBS sometimes do not process gas properly. They may be thinking that if you can ease cramping from gas, that may also ease diarrhea that coule be resultant from the cramping.With the breastfeeding they may be very loathe to have you take anything, so they are sticking with stuff that may not be especially effective for the diarrhea, but may be safe enough to be worth taking an outside chance that it could help.If you try it, I would take it with each meal. It really only would work with gas that it is co-located with so you need it with the food that is generating the gas.HTHK.


----------

